# James River Insurance Reviews



## Maven

Google Play allows users of Apps to post reviews. Unsurprisingly, Uber's insurance company, James River has a "Estimate Express" App, used to process claims. BTW, even if not your fault, you pay the $1000 deductible. Users have posted several comments, more about James River itself than the App. Here's the breakdown

31% 30/98, 5 star
8% 8/98, 4-star
2% 2/98, 3-star

4% 4/98, 2-star

55% 54/98, 1 star
Now some suspicious, cynical people (like myself) given this odd distribution might question the few flowery, non-specific, 5-star comments are possibly posted by employees of James River, and discount them. There were no 4, 3, or 2-star comments. Here are the 1-star comments, without any editing.
________________

Nate R August 2, 2016
Stay away from James Rivers If you are driving for Uber don't rely on James Rivers to help you. They will total loss your car before they will fix it and only give you half your cars value. It will also take them several months to process your claim if they they pay at all. STAY AWAY FROM JAMES RIVERS. They are crooks

Anonymous December 16, 2016
How is this company in business??? Doesn't make any fair sense why the victim would pay $1000.00 deductible if an Uber rider vandalises the drivers vehicle. Usually a reputable insurance company would simply get the estimate from the auto-body shop without any hassle & cut a check out to the victim to get the repair fixed. So absurd how Uber a "Multi-Billion dollar company" has the refusal tendecy to cut a fair deal with the victim - it's all greed and stinginess.

Danny Bracho July 29, 2016
They are not here to help Very diffilcult to work with over the phone and through the app. App doesn't take clear pictures, they keep referring me to the James River Adjuster who doesn't return my calls. I would never do business with them.

Melvin Hampton August 14, 2016
Did not worki. Could not enter my phone.. did not upload. Poor interface in terms of understanding what needed to be done. Why would you pay someone for this garbage?

Jean DLV November 14, 2016
DO NOT TRUST They ask for you personal insurance to claim or report. It will hit your insurance records. Even they will give you only 10% total of the damage report. Bad bad bad Insurance to use. UBER should use a better insurance.

Zachary Walters October 27, 2016
They won't help you You got to have a $1000 deductible when uber rider damages your car. If I damaged my own car I would pay deductible because it was my fault. But it was uber riders fault.

Nejati Wais December 22, 2016
Waste of time The people that they give 5 star for this app they are the employees for James river and the 1 stars are people that they been doing s**t to them this is the reality..... 0 star.......

Anonymous April 7, 2017
JAMES RIVER IS WORTHLESS COMPANY, THERE SO CHEAP IT MAKES HOMELESS PEOPLE LOOK RICH. WHILE UBERING A GARBAGE TRUCK TOOK MY DRIVERS DOOR OFF ON MY 15 ACURA TLX SELECT CAR, WHILE I WAS PARKED PICKING UP A RIDER, I FILED A CLAIM AN WHEN I GOT THE ESTIMATE IT WAS FOR $1700. WTF IT WASN'T EVEN FUNNY I WOULD NEED A WHOLE NEW DOOR AN PARTS / PAINT, BODY WORK, THE COST OF A NEW DOOR WAS $1300 FROM ACURA NOT INCLUDING ANYTHING ELSE LIKE PARTS OR SHIPPING. THERE ESTIMATE WAS SO BS IT WASNT EVEN FUNNY, IT HAD

Sean Christopher June 27, 2016
You would not upload to my phone and any kind of timely fashion that's what you get when you get a free app .

Clayton Bui December 30, 2016
Not 3 hours Takes longer. Horrible support/insurance system

daniel rodriguez October 12, 2016
Examination process to long Uploaded all info and got a three hour review time frame. It's now been 14 hours and no response. Wtf. This company sucks

Bob Seane March 10, 2017
They never cover damage done by their partner

Armen Jaghatspanyan February 9, 2017
Bad very bad

Japhia Col December 5, 2016
Fake and bad

Sarfraz Malik July 10, 2016
Hard to understand

Azad Mousou March 3, 2017
Sucks

Lily Mai October 23, 2016
Super slow They have been slow on my first accident with Uber and even slower with my second one. They want you to hurry and only to make you wait forever and never get back to you. This is laughable. Worst app ever cause every time my picture is taken clear it keeps blurring out the actual details of the incident. No matter how many times you take good pictures it is like they covert it to look terrible and not focus. Don't forget to pay $1K in deductibles.

Reezy B November 16, 2016
Insurance Scam Uber insurance company is worst I have ever experienced. 1. Had to contact 3 different numbers in 2 states 2. After sending pics of the damage to my car I still had to do it AGAIN through James River App 3. There is a $1,000.00 deductible that YOU have to pay before they can send you x amount over that. My damage was estimated at $900 so MY UBER SCAM INS. wouldn't send $ THIS INSURANCE IS FRAUD

Carmel Cutie October 1, 2016
They will not pay for damages They have hidden loopholes. Plus there is a $1000 deductible so if it is under that you are screwed. They are rude and to be honest they don't care about you they only care about denying your claim

Haywood jablome January 5, 2017
Horrible app just like the insurance company itself Once again Uber and their ways left me speechless. So f n crooked just like this insurance company

mj sanad April 30, 2016
VERY DISHONEST PEOPLE DON'T DEAL WITH THEM, VERY RUDE, VERY MONEY HUNGRY , THEY WON'T TAKE CARE OF U INCASE OF AN ACCEDINT, THEY LIED AND SURPRISE U WITH HIDDEN STATMENTS ....VERY DISHONEST, DON'T DEAL WITH THEM.... U WILL REGRET.

Ahmad Shah Yousifzai February 27, 2017
The worst insurance i ever seen, i had accident in June 2016 they did not fixed my car yet, now it February 2017, they wanted the photos i sent them, then they told me to take my car to a shop, the mechanic did not fix my car yet, he says i am still waiting for the insurance to responed

Anonymous June 5, 2017
TERRIBLE WAS ON HOLD FOR 56 MINS JUST TO BE SENT TO SOMEONE'S VOICEMAIL!!!!!!

Anonymous October 28, 2016
Is the best Bad Company ever they never help they are very very very bad

Alvin Figueroa March 18, 2016
Iit takes to long to download and the insurance company doesn't respond at all.

Anonymous May 23, 2017
Why they asking for my debit cards .
Everette Mathis Jr December 18, 2015
Not working want download

Sweesh Anderson December 4, 2016
Terrible
___________

Have you filed a claim with James River? What was your experience like?


----------



## Maven

Could it really be that bad? Let's look at a 2nd source, Yelp - also 1-star, lowest possible rating, out of 5.
If you have a problem then in addition to writing a review, I suggest the following may have a greater effect

Better Business Bureau
State Board of Insurance
____________

Brandon E. New Lenox, IL 1.0 star rating 6/6/2017
My wife and I were in a crash while riding with Uber. I immediately reported the incident and a few days later a rep. from James River Ins. called to get details and whatnot. It seemed easy enough. She assured me they would be paying for any medical bills we incurred (my wife needs PT).

Everything was going well until our case was transferred over to their PIP department. I completed the paperwork the requested of me and called with questions. Our rep. has not returned one phone call or email (dating back to May 22nd). The supervisor hasn't returned a call or email. I called the supervisor's supervisor, but I'm not getting my hopes up.

They seem to play the "waiting game" hoping you'll give up. I'm a stubborn son-of-a-gun, so I can wait. Fortunately, we have the finances to cover up front costs, but for those who do not, the actions of James River Ins. are downright shameful.

I'm sure Uber utilizes their services because they were the lowest bidder, but unfortunately the poor practices of James River Ins. reflect directly upon Uber.

Michelle P. 1.0 star rating 5/30/2017
I was in an accident with an Uber driver, which was his fault. He wrote on the police report that he had Allstate insurance, but when they found out he was on the clock for Uber when the accident happened, they said we would have to go through James River. What a nightmare.

First of all, they talked me into using their online app to document the damage. Big mistake. The app does not give you clear instructions about how to take pictures of the car, and if you can't find good lighting, the pictures do not clearly show all the damage. However, once you start the process, you can't start over. You can't delete any photos you take or stop the process and wait to finish another day when the lighting or location are better. Needless to say, the pictures did not capture the damage accurately.

The estimate we got from them was extremely low. We got estimates from 5 other insurance companies/body shops, and the James River quote was much lower than anyone else's by nearly $1,000. When I spoke to them about this, they said that they would cut us a check for the estimate amount to pay the body shop, and if that wasn't enough money, the shop could apply for supplemental money to cover the repairs. Yeah right. Our body shop said they've had a terrible time getting supplemental money from them for other repairs and would prefer not to work with them at all.

We've now filed with our own insurance company, but it will be a real pain for them to recoup our deductible from James River. At this point, we will never be able to get our car fixed.

Two lessons learned here: 1) try not to get into an accident with an Uber/Lyft driver, and 2) file a claim through your own insurance company, NOT James River.

Faraz P. Torrance, CA 1.0 star rating 4/10/2017
So I have to put this review up again because someone at James River insurance got my original post taken down. So here goes again. This is literally the worst insurance company in this country. They refuse to answer phone calls in a timely manner, and that includes the managers. They literally gave us no explanation on why we were at fault, (which our primary insurance and every other opinion we have gotten says it wasn't our fault) and they literally made the decision out of thin air. After calling for 3 days, we finally got ahold of Nathan Carrol, and he informed us that we were at fault, and literally shot down every question we had by saying his decision was final. That's it. Seriously, if you can avoid working with this insurance agency, you will be better off

Jasmine M. Los Angeles, CA 1.0 star rating 5/24/2017
Worst insurance company ever. Was riding in uber and was in an accident. They do not communicate and refuse any help. Particularly terrible is: Ryan.Schmidt

Jason W. Austin, TX 1.0 star rating 5/31/2016
Is there an option for -5 stars..... THEY ARE A SCAM.

DO NOT USE THEM.

I usually never write reviews but james river cost me my house my family and my jobs.

They are taking over 2 months to get my car to the repair shop... Arguing with the repair shop. They are also telling me that they do not want to cover my loss of wages or my rental car. ( I use my car for work only and need one to transport my family to their jobs). I got hung up on and was told information about some one elses claim. they yell at me. They told me that it was my fault I didn't know in depth insurance policy codes as well as state insurance laws. They hide things from you. They have had all the information they needed for 2 months.

If you go through them talk to your state department of insurance. Record your calls with them and keep any correspondence with them filed in your records. take pictures and document everything they tell you. even time and date of phone calls and what was said names of who you talked to.

Do not hesitate to file a bad face claim with them with you state department of insurance.

If you need help talk to your insurance company about your state department of insurance and how to file a claim against James river.

As soon as you file one james river jumps on the case pretty fast. because they get fined a minimum of $5,000.00 per in-fracture. a typical case comes with about $110,000.00 in fines.

PLEASE I AM TRYING TO HELP DO NOT USE THEM.

NOT HAVING INSURANCE, LIVING IN HELL IS BETTER THAN USING THEM....

Maggie Y. Los Angeles, CA 1.0 star rating 6/20/2016
They move at a glacial pace and only return a fraction of my phone calls. The man handling my account is incredibly rude, slow, and only returns a small percentage of my calls.

Chris M. San Diego, CA 1.0 star rating 8/30/2015
about a month or 2 ago i got in a car accident. I was hit by someone insured by James river insurance co. in my pursuit to get this all figured out, they seem to be giving me the run around, not answering phone calls, not returning phone calls, or voicemail. It seems to me they expect me to just forget about it. The Damage to my car is on the passenger side, extends from front wheel all the way to the back wheel. its about $3000 in damage, which seems pretty minimal for a insurance company to be ignoring! if u happen to get into an accident with someone insured by James river insurance co. do not just forget about it thats what they want you to do!!!!!!


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Maven said:


> Google Play allows users of Apps to post reviews. Unsurprisingly, Uber's insurance company, James River has a "Estimate Express" App, used to process claims. BTW, even if not your fault, you pay the $1000 deductible. Users have posted several comments, more about James River itself than the App. Here's the breakdown
> 
> 31% 30/98, 5 star
> 8% 8/98, 4-star
> 2% 2/98, 3-star
> 
> 4% 4/98, 2-star
> 
> 55% 54/98, 1 star
> Now some suspicious, cynical people (like myself) given this odd distribution might question the few flowery, non-specific, 5-star comments are possibly posted by employees of James River, and discount them. There were no 4, 3, or 2-star comments. Here are the 1-star comments, without any editing.
> ________________
> 
> Nate R August 2, 2016
> Stay away from James Rivers If you are driving for Uber don't rely on James Rivers to help you. They will total loss your car before they will fix it and only give you half your cars value. It will also take them several months to process your claim if they they pay at all. STAY AWAY FROM JAMES RIVERS. They are crooks
> 
> Anonymous December 16, 2016
> How is this company in business??? Doesn't make any fair sense why the victim would pay $1000.00 deductible if an Uber rider vandalises the drivers vehicle. Usually a reputable insurance company would simply get the estimate from the auto-body shop without any hassle & cut a check out to the victim to get the repair fixed. So absurd how Uber a "Multi-Billion dollar company" has the refusal tendecy to cut a fair deal with the victim - it's all greed and stinginess.
> 
> Danny Bracho July 29, 2016
> They are not here to help Very diffilcult to work with over the phone and through the app. App doesn't take clear pictures, they keep referring me to the James River Adjuster who doesn't return my calls. I would never do business with them.
> 
> Melvin Hampton August 14, 2016
> Did not worki. Could not enter my phone.. did not upload. Poor interface in terms of understanding what needed to be done. Why would you pay someone for this garbage?
> 
> Jean DLV November 14, 2016
> DO NOT TRUST They ask for you personal insurance to claim or report. It will hit your insurance records. Even they will give you only 10% total of the damage report. Bad bad bad Insurance to use. UBER should use a better insurance.
> 
> Zachary Walters October 27, 2016
> They won't help you You got to have a $1000 deductible when uber rider damages your car. If I damaged my own car I would pay deductible because it was my fault. But it was uber riders fault.
> 
> Nejati Wais December 22, 2016
> Waste of time The people that they give 5 star for this app they are the employees for James river and the 1 stars are people that they been doing s**t to them this is the reality..... 0 star.......
> 
> Anonymous April 7, 2017
> JAMES RIVER IS WORTHLESS COMPANY, THERE SO CHEAP IT MAKES HOMELESS PEOPLE LOOK RICH. WHILE UBERING A GARBAGE TRUCK TOOK MY DRIVERS DOOR OFF ON MY 15 ACURA TLX SELECT CAR, WHILE I WAS PARKED PICKING UP A RIDER, I FILED A CLAIM AN WHEN I GOT THE ESTIMATE IT WAS FOR $1700. WTF IT WASN'T EVEN FUNNY I WOULD NEED A WHOLE NEW DOOR AN PARTS / PAINT, BODY WORK, THE COST OF A NEW DOOR WAS $1300 FROM ACURA NOT INCLUDING ANYTHING ELSE LIKE PARTS OR SHIPPING. THERE ESTIMATE WAS SO BS IT WASNT EVEN FUNNY, IT HAD
> 
> Sean Christopher June 27, 2016
> You would not upload to my phone and any kind of timely fashion that's what you get when you get a free app .
> 
> Clayton Bui December 30, 2016
> Not 3 hours Takes longer. Horrible support/insurance system
> 
> daniel rodriguez October 12, 2016
> Examination process to long Uploaded all info and got a three hour review time frame. It's now been 14 hours and no response. Wtf. This company sucks
> 
> Bob Seane March 10, 2017
> They never cover damage done by their partner
> 
> Armen Jaghatspanyan February 9, 2017
> Bad very bad
> 
> Japhia Col December 5, 2016
> Fake and bad
> 
> Sarfraz Malik July 10, 2016
> Hard to understand
> 
> Azad Mousou March 3, 2017
> Sucks
> 
> Lily Mai October 23, 2016
> Super slow They have been slow on my first accident with Uber and even slower with my second one. They want you to hurry and only to make you wait forever and never get back to you. This is laughable. Worst app ever cause every time my picture is taken clear it keeps blurring out the actual details of the incident. No matter how many times you take good pictures it is like they covert it to look terrible and not focus. Don't forget to pay $1K in deductibles.
> 
> Reezy B November 16, 2016
> Insurance Scam Uber insurance company is worst I have ever experienced. 1. Had to contact 3 different numbers in 2 states 2. After sending pics of the damage to my car I still had to do it AGAIN through James River App 3. There is a $1,000.00 deductible that YOU have to pay before they can send you x amount over that. My damage was estimated at $900 so MY UBER SCAM INS. wouldn't send $ THIS INSURANCE IS FRAUD
> 
> Carmel Cutie October 1, 2016
> They will not pay for damages They have hidden loopholes. Plus there is a $1000 deductible so if it is under that you are screwed. They are rude and to be honest they don't care about you they only care about denying your claim
> 
> Haywood jablome January 5, 2017
> Horrible app just like the insurance company itself Once again Uber and their ways left me speechless. So f n crooked just like this insurance company
> 
> mj sanad April 30, 2016
> VERY DISHONEST PEOPLE DON'T DEAL WITH THEM, VERY RUDE, VERY MONEY HUNGRY , THEY WON'T TAKE CARE OF U INCASE OF AN ACCEDINT, THEY LIED AND SURPRISE U WITH HIDDEN STATMENTS ....VERY DISHONEST, DON'T DEAL WITH THEM.... U WILL REGRET.
> 
> Ahmad Shah Yousifzai February 27, 2017
> The worst insurance i ever seen, i had accident in June 2016 they did not fixed my car yet, now it February 2017, they wanted the photos i sent them, then they told me to take my car to a shop, the mechanic did not fix my car yet, he says i am still waiting for the insurance to responed
> 
> Anonymous June 5, 2017
> TERRIBLE WAS ON HOLD FOR 56 MINS JUST TO BE SENT TO SOMEONE'S VOICEMAIL!!!!!!
> 
> Anonymous October 28, 2016
> Is the best Bad Company ever they never help they are very very very bad
> 
> Alvin Figueroa March 18, 2016
> Iit takes to long to download and the insurance company doesn't respond at all.
> 
> Anonymous May 23, 2017
> Why they asking for my debit cards .
> Everette Mathis Jr December 18, 2015
> Not working want download
> 
> Sweesh Anderson December 4, 2016
> Terrible
> ___________
> 
> Have you filed a claim with James River? What was your experience like?


Sounds to me that many rideshare drivers have no clue of commercial insurance and didn't comprehend their policy. Caveat Emptor. You guys do know that James River is based out of Bermuda. Many excellent companies are headquartered from this small island nation.
That's what you get when you believe everything you read on the Internet. Are we really that ignorant of a society to believe everything Uber says? If you want excellent commercial insurance in the fare for hire industry may I suggest Wilshire or Zurich.


----------



## tohunt4me

Maven said:


> Could it really be that bad? Let's look at a 2nd source, Yelp - also 1-star, lowest possible rating, out of 5.
> If you have a problem then in addition to writing a review, I suggest the following may have a greater effect
> 
> Better Business Bureau
> State Board of Insurance
> ____________
> 
> Brandon E. New Lenox, IL 1.0 star rating 6/6/2017
> My wife and I were in a crash while riding with Uber. I immediately reported the incident and a few days later a rep. from James River Ins. called to get details and whatnot. It seemed easy enough. She assured me they would be paying for any medical bills we incurred (my wife needs PT).
> 
> Everything was going well until our case was transferred over to their PIP department. I completed the paperwork the requested of me and called with questions. Our rep. has not returned one phone call or email (dating back to May 22nd). The supervisor hasn't returned a call or email. I called the supervisor's supervisor, but I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> They seem to play the "waiting game" hoping you'll give up. I'm a stubborn son-of-a-gun, so I can wait. Fortunately, we have the finances to cover up front costs, but for those who do not, the actions of James River Ins. are downright shameful.
> 
> I'm sure Uber utilizes their services because they were the lowest bidder, but unfortunately the poor practices of James River Ins. reflect directly upon Uber.
> 
> Michelle P. 1.0 star rating 5/30/2017
> I was in an accident with an Uber driver, which was his fault. He wrote on the police report that he had Allstate insurance, but when they found out he was on the clock for Uber when the accident happened, they said we would have to go through James River. What a nightmare.
> 
> First of all, they talked me into using their online app to document the damage. Big mistake. The app does not give you clear instructions about how to take pictures of the car, and if you can't find good lighting, the pictures do not clearly show all the damage. However, once you start the process, you can't start over. You can't delete any photos you take or stop the process and wait to finish another day when the lighting or location are better. Needless to say, the pictures did not capture the damage accurately.
> 
> The estimate we got from them was extremely low. We got estimates from 5 other insurance companies/body shops, and the James River quote was much lower than anyone else's by nearly $1,000. When I spoke to them about this, they said that they would cut us a check for the estimate amount to pay the body shop, and if that wasn't enough money, the shop could apply for supplemental money to cover the repairs. Yeah right. Our body shop said they've had a terrible time getting supplemental money from them for other repairs and would prefer not to work with them at all.
> 
> We've now filed with our own insurance company, but it will be a real pain for them to recoup our deductible from James River. At this point, we will never be able to get our car fixed.
> 
> Two lessons learned here: 1) try not to get into an accident with an Uber/Lyft driver, and 2) file a claim through your own insurance company, NOT James River.
> 
> Faraz P. Torrance, CA 1.0 star rating 4/10/2017
> So I have to put this review up again because someone at James River insurance got my original post taken down. So here goes again. This is literally the worst insurance company in this country. They refuse to answer phone calls in a timely manner, and that includes the managers. They literally gave us no explanation on why we were at fault, (which our primary insurance and every other opinion we have gotten says it wasn't our fault) and they literally made the decision out of thin air. After calling for 3 days, we finally got ahold of Nathan Carrol, and he informed us that we were at fault, and literally shot down every question we had by saying his decision was final. That's it. Seriously, if you can avoid working with this insurance agency, you will be better off
> 
> Jasmine M. Los Angeles, CA 1.0 star rating 5/24/2017
> Worst insurance company ever. Was riding in uber and was in an accident. They do not communicate and refuse any help. Particularly terrible is: Ryan.Schmidt
> 
> Jason W. Austin, TX 1.0 star rating 5/31/2016
> Is there an option for -5 stars..... THEY ARE A SCAM.
> 
> DO NOT USE THEM.
> 
> I usually never write reviews but james river cost me my house my family and my jobs.
> 
> They are taking over 2 months to get my car to the repair shop... Arguing with the repair shop. They are also telling me that they do not want to cover my loss of wages or my rental car. ( I use my car for work only and need one to transport my family to their jobs). I got hung up on and was told information about some one elses claim. they yell at me. They told me that it was my fault I didn't know in depth insurance policy codes as well as state insurance laws. They hide things from you. They have had all the information they needed for 2 months.
> 
> If you go through them talk to your state department of insurance. Record your calls with them and keep any correspondence with them filed in your records. take pictures and document everything they tell you. even time and date of phone calls and what was said names of who you talked to.
> 
> Do not hesitate to file a bad face claim with them with you state department of insurance.
> 
> If you need help talk to your insurance company about your state department of insurance and how to file a claim against James river.
> 
> As soon as you file one james river jumps on the case pretty fast. because they get fined a minimum of $5,000.00 per in-fracture. a typical case comes with about $110,000.00 in fines.
> 
> PLEASE I AM TRYING TO HELP DO NOT USE THEM.
> 
> NOT HAVING INSURANCE, LIVING IN HELL IS BETTER THAN USING THEM....
> 
> Maggie Y. Los Angeles, CA 1.0 star rating 6/20/2016
> They move at a glacial pace and only return a fraction of my phone calls. The man handling my account is incredibly rude, slow, and only returns a small percentage of my calls.
> 
> Chris M. San Diego, CA 1.0 star rating 8/30/2015
> about a month or 2 ago i got in a car accident. I was hit by someone insured by James river insurance co. in my pursuit to get this all figured out, they seem to be giving me the run around, not answering phone calls, not returning phone calls, or voicemail. It seems to me they expect me to just forget about it. The Damage to my car is on the passenger side, extends from front wheel all the way to the back wheel. its about $3000 in damage, which seems pretty minimal for a insurance company to be ignoring! if u happen to get into an accident with someone insured by James river insurance co. do not just forget about it thats what they want you to do!!!!!!


Just like Uber customer service.
ROPE A DOPE STRATEGY

MENTALLY EXHAUST AND WEAR OUT CLAIMS.

.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

My mom had an incident with an uber driver in pittsburgh,

it took Allstate over 7 months MONTHS to settle with James River,

And it was insurance company V insurance company, only $1000 in damage.


----------



## Maven

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> My mom had an incident with an uber driver in pittsburgh,
> it took Allstate over 7 months MONTHS to settle with James River,
> And it was insurance company V insurance company, only $1000 in damage.


Lucky mom had Allstate doing the fighting. The legal fees alone (not to mention time and aggravation) might have been several times the $1000 they were arguing about, far more than any individual could afford.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Maven said:


> Lucky mom had Allstate doing the fighting. The legal fees alone (not to mention time and aggravation) might have been several times the $1000 they were arguing about, far more than any individual could afford.


Allstate paid up and threw in a rental car and got it fixed in less than a week.

t00k 3 months for all state to get reimbursed from James river.


----------



## Ride-Share-Risk-Manager

James River are a fronting insurance company for Uber who own and operate a captive insurance company. The dollars paid out are all Ubers money. Its not James River money. The James River claims staff operate on a specific set of guidelines for Uber claims versus those for other corporate clients who claims they adjust. The reviews are somewhat misleading. Claimants for other James River corporate clients have a more positive experience versus Uber claimants who have to fight tooth and nail for every dollar they receive from Ubers coffers.


----------



## quick32

I had a negative experience with James River. I got rear ended driving Uber. I was not at fault though it took 7-10 days for the insurance of the person who hit me to accept 100% liability. So I was dealing with James River initially. They went to see my car and said it was a total loss. My car was less than 1 year old. When the other insurance company went to look at my car they estimated the damages at $5000. I went through them and got my car fixed without it costing me a dime. I also got paid for lost wages based on a weekly avg for the time period without my car. Had I used James River I would've lost roughly $6,000 if you consider the cost of my new car and what I was going to get for the total loss. Also, the James River rep would literally yawn on the phone while talking to me & not once or twice but repeatedly like fake yawns completely unprofessional. They are a boiler room/bare minimum insurance company. An attorney told me NEVER deal with them if you don't have to. I was told they are notorious for totaling repairable cars and body shops don't want to deal with them because they never want to pay any additional fees over initial estimates. I was fortunate enough to not be at fault in the accident and go through the other insurance company.


----------



## MetooMrWhite

Yeah 1st of all James River is a umbrella policy for Uber. 2nd Uber request pictures through James River as a adjuster and to make sure your vehicle is still in working order. Once you post pictures don't work with them unless you need to. They will keep calling to try and get your business ignore it or tell them you already have rideshare insurance. 3rd you should have your rideshare insurance that you file your claim through. When and if your in a accident give them your rideshare insurance not James River. Uber has to have a umbrella policy in case a Uber driver does not have correct insurance or the Uber driver insurance was dropped. They cannot have drivers under their corporation not have insurance. James River is definitely not there to help you because they are not suppose to be responsible for your indiviual Rideahare Insurance. HAVE YOUR OWN RIDESHARE INSURANCE IS A MUST!


----------

